# Moving....



## Kelly (Nov 29, 2014)

Is it possible to successfully move ( a 7 hour drive) with a momma hedgie and 16 day baby without her rejecting or hurting her baby?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That sounds like it would be extremely stressful and scary for mama and it would give a very, very strong chance of her attacking or rejecting the baby. Is there any way it could be avoided?


----------



## Kelly (Nov 29, 2014)

Unfortunately no, it is job related.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hm...Guessing it's probably a no, but do you have a friend or anyone who could stay where you're living now for 2-3 weeks to take care of her so that the cage doesn't haven't be moved? I'm not a breeder, but I would think a smaller move might be less problematic if a move can't be avoided at all. If you do have a friend in the area that's not too far away, maybe they could take her for 2-3 weeks, and you can hope the smaller move doesn't disrupt her too much? It would just be temporary for at least a couple more weeks until she can get the baby weaned & starting to eat some dry food. He or she would have a much better chance if they can make it to that point before risking a major move that could really upset mom. 

I'm sorry I don't have many better suggestions. It sounds like it's going to be very disruptive to mom no matter what, and you may very well end up with a rejected, injured, or dead baby. If the baby ends up rejected, it'll either die or you'll need to hand-feed it yourself round the clock (and it could still very well die). The only other thing I can think of is to see if you have any breeders in your area & if they have any moms with litters due very soon or new litters who may be able to foster the baby if your girl starts attacking it or rejects it.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 29, 2014)

Again unfortunately no, no friends that can and no family. She only had one (big) baby. Last I weighed her, she was at 98grams and that was over 48hrs ago at 2 weeks. She will be a little over 3 weeks when we move. Mom is doing an excellent job with the baby so I really don't want to handfeed.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I just wanted to mention it so that you can prepare for the possibility if she starts injuring the baby. If she gets stressed out enough by the move, it could very well come down to a case of either intervening or having the baby seriously injured or dying. Hopefully she'll be an easygoing mom & nothing will happen. But I figure you should be prepared for the worst. If you're going to have to move them, there's only a few scenarios that could happen, so it's best to be prepared for all of them and know what you plan on doing. Good luck with the move.


----------

